# Irish: Light



## marlenemurphy

Hello everybody,

hope someone can help.
I'm trying to have something translated in Irish: *'she who came from light'* is what I really need, but also *'morning light'* and *'ray of light'*. It's all about the word 'light', and I know we can have Geal, Solas/solais, lóchrann, las and éadrom but it changes in relation to the context it is set in. I don't know Irish, but I really need to have these translated.

Thanks for any help!
Marlene


----------



## ufosbogyo

I don't either speak Irish but I found an expression which maybe can help you something: to come to light - teacht chun solais.


----------



## marlenemurphy

Thank you very much ufo 
It might be useful!


----------



## Banbha

In what context do you want to say 'she who came from light'? From light of...? Or is it just sunlight (Solas na gréine)? Who came from light is 'a tháinig ón solas' so you'd have to decide who she is and if it's a person i.e. Máire/ an bhean you'd have to put in the word 'a' to represent in this case the she/the one who/ Mary that came through the light... so 
She came from the light- Tháinig sí ón solas
*She who came from the light- í a tháinig ón solas*
( you can replace the í with the girls name etc. to clarify who you're speaking about)
=> Mary who came from the light- Máire a tháinig ón solas
=> The girl who came from the light- An cailín a tháinig ón solas)

*Morning Light*- Solas na gréine
*Ray of light* (general light/ sunlight)- 'Ga gréine'
*Ray of light* (as in a ray of hope)- 'Ga dóchais'

Note that gréine is just the tuiseal ginideach (genetive) of the Irish for sun Grian so anything from the sun/ belonging to the sun including light would change 'an ghrian' to 'na gréine.'

 Hope I haven't confused you even more.
 Go n-éirí go geal leat le pé rud atá a dhéanamh agat


----------



## Banbha

*Geal*- generally means light in the sense of bright eg a light/bright colour
*Lóchrann*- is a lantern
*Solas*- General term for the noun Light
*Solais* is the genetive of solas ie the speed of light etc...
*Las*- The verb to light something. Light the fire etc...
*Éadrom*- light as in the opposite to heavy! the bag is light etc...

Hope that helps


----------

